# Speicherkarte TP177B Color



## guenni (19 Februar 2007)

Kann man für das TP177B Color normale MMC Karten einsetzen oder muss man die Simatic Karten einsetzen?

Danke im voraus

Guenni


----------



## volker (19 Februar 2007)

ja. ich hab hier ne stinknormale mmc mit 512mb im op277


----------



## rr_zx (19 Februar 2007)

Ja ich setze auch ganz normale MMC Karten im TP177B und Im MP277 ein. Hatte noch keine Probleme damit.

Mfg rr_zx


----------



## guenni (19 Februar 2007)

Hallo Volker
Hallo rr_zx

Danke für die Infos werde mir mal eine normale organisieren. Denn Siemens will 60Euros für ne 128KB Karte.

Gruss
Guenni


----------



## Waelder (29 Oktober 2007)

*grrr...*

Sch... Siemens

warum wehrt sich das Panel vehement gegen eine MMC Plus Card von hama mit 512mb die 1 GB geht......?... die einen gehen die anderen nicht.

Sorry aber es ist zum Kotzen....


----------



## Perfektionist (29 Oktober 2007)

hab ein etwas älteres TP177Bmono - das machr Reset, wenn ich meine MMC+ 256BM Kingston reinsteck. Gleiche Karte läuft an TP277-6 ohne diese Macke. Bei dem 177 steck ich halt diese Karte vorsichtshalber bei Netz-aus


----------



## Waelder (29 Oktober 2007)

*Was sagt siemens...*

Sehr geehrter Herr ,

eine MMC-Card für ein TP 177B ist unter folgender Nummer ab 1.12.07 bestellbar:

6AV6 671-1CB00-0AX2

Mit freundlichen Gruessen

Ihr Technical Support fuer Automatisierungs- und Antriebstechnik 

Was soll ich noch sagen -> :sb5:


----------



## HolleHonig (10 März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch auf der Suche nach einer Nicht-Siemens MMC-Karte für ein TP177B.
Ich hab mir ein paar Karten von Hama bestellt (512MB MMC+). Einige funktionieren, einige nicht. Das ist schonmal ziemlich ärgerlich. 
Jetzt hab ich mir ein paar von Transcend bestellt (512MB MMC). Da funktioniert keine.

@volker + rr_zx
Welche "stink-" bzw "normalen" MMC-Karten setzt ihr denn ein?

Gibts da irgendeinen Trick? Muss man die Karten vorher irgendwie formatieren?


----------



## Vatter (10 März 2008)

Mädels, Ihr gebt mir Mut....
Ich will demnächst mitn TP277 loslegen (Premiere) und mein Siemens Außendienstfritze hat gesagt, da geht jede nomale MMC. 
ICH WILL GLAUBEN, DAS DES GEHT...! bitte...


----------



## Waelder (10 März 2008)

*Also ein MP277..*

Packt dass  . Das nimmt glaube ich sowohl MMC als SD Cards.
Ob das TP277 zicken macht glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Immergewinner (10 März 2008)

Jepp, da geht die stinknormale MMC ausm Mediamarkt o.ä.
Ich habe mal in irgendeiner Bedienungsanleitung von einem TP gelesen das die Siemens MMC's (die für die CPU's) ausdrücklich nicht verwendet werden können/dürfen. Das hat IMHO was mit dem Dateisystem auf den Siemens MMC's zutun.

Gruss
Mario


----------



## Sandman (10 März 2008)

Servus,

MMC Karten für CPU`s haben eine andere Formatierung. Wenn Du diese einmal im Rechner formatierst kannst man sie nicht mehr in der CPU gebrauchen. Die Karten für die Panels müssen dem MMC-Standart entsprechen (7-Pins), generell gehen die meisten aber nicht alle. Siemens gibt zwar vor die Panels nur mit denn bei Siemens zu bestellenden Karten zu betreiben, aber die Karten kosten schon ein wenig viel. Das einzigste Problem ist, dass wenn Du eine "nicht" freigegebene Karte einsetzt Du bei einem Problem auch keinen Support bekommst.


----------



## Superlexx (10 März 2008)

Sandman schrieb:


> MMC Karten für CPU`s haben eine andere Formatierung. Wenn Du diese einmal im Rechner formatierst kannst man sie nicht mehr in der CPU gebrauchen.


Das Erste stimmt (die SIMATIC-Karten sind AFAIK noch hardwaremodifiziert), das Letztere nicht: ich konnte schon mal meine im PC formatierte 8MB SIMATIC MMC wiederherstellen, indem ich eine baugleiche Karte von einem Kollegen (der hatte glücklicherweise noch keine F-Projektierung drauf) mit spezieller Software (aber einem Standard-Cardreader) kopierte (die Images aus dem Web hatten nicht funktioniert). Aber das nur am Rande.


----------



## Sandman (11 März 2008)

@superlexx

Ja mit spezieller Software lässt sich vieles lösen, aber es ging mir einfach darum das man es nicht machen sollte und nicht jeder eine zweite Karte oder spezielle Software gleich zur Hand hat.


----------



## christoph2630 (25 März 2008)

*Tp277*

Hallo Vatter,

habe erst kürzlich ein TP277 gehabt und alle meine Standard-MMCs (aus Digikam und MP3-Player) funktionierten anstandslos.
Wesentlich wählerischer ist das Ding mit den USB-Sticks - da habe ich ein paar die nicht funktionieren !

lg
christoph2630


----------

